# Latest Custom Rods



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

G-Loomis GL2 Casting rod










St Croix










Guide Replacement


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

those look nice


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

nice how much would you build me a pink one like that for ..


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Are u sure Ray Charles didnt build those????:moon


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

I sold those for $125. Mackdaddy06, maybe you should change you name to ray charles because you cant seem to get your guides started or complete a rod since you got ur power wrapper. :reallycrying


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

yea no sh*t i need to start workin on that thing:banghead


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

sweettttt....good job and cool colors. one of my favorite combinations is a white blank. pink underwrap trimmed in purple and yellow trim bans. then chrome guides wrapping the feet with black. talk about nice....built SEVERAL of those over the years for ladies and man that combination is awesome....:bowdown


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Really nice work brother!!!!


----------

